# Generation axe tour (best rock guitar tour ever?)



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

Steve Vai, Yngwie, Zakk Wylde, Bettencourte (sorry if I spelled it wrong), and Tosin Abasi are all touring together.

I'll be 2nd row in Philly, doing the meet and greet too. Anyone else here going? How about the Philly show, anyone want to meet up?


-Greg


----------

